# My latest DIY PVC bow holder



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

By using 2" PVC and the two uprights, it is a lot more stable than the first one I built out of 1-1/2 pipe.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

Like the cup holders!


----------



## francom13 (Oct 12, 2013)

very nice. I am thinking about building one.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

HOYT snow camo are very nice looking!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

Got a list of pieces you used? And lengths of pipe?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice! - finished mine this weekend as well.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

camohunter24736 said:


> Got a list of pieces you used? And lengths of pipe?


I'll try and put a list together and post it tonight.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

camohunter24736 said:


> Got a list of pieces you used? And lengths of pipe?


Here is my material list for the PVC bow holder.
All PVC is sch 40 
(2)- 3"x2" bell reducers
(2)- 2" cross tees
(6)- 2" tees
(4)- 2" 90 deg elbows
(2)- 2"x 1-1/2" bushings 
(2)- 1-1/2" caps
(2)- 1-1/2"x 1' PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 36" PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 18" PVC pipe
(4)- 2"x 8" PVC pipe
(2)- 2"x 7" PVC pipe
(6)- 2"x 2-1/4" PVC pipe
(2)- 3"x 3" PVC pipe
(2)- 1-1/2" pipe insulation
(1)- small can PVC cleaner
(1)- small can PVC glue

All fittings are sch 40 PVC water fitting. I didn't use sch 40 drain fittings except for the 3"x 2" bell reducer( drink holder). Sch 40 water pipe fittings has more glueing surface than drain pipe fittings, that is why I choose to use them. I figured it would make it stronger. If you need anymore info., just shoot me a pm and I'll try to answer any questions. Thanks for the interest, Greg


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great. Thanx very much for posting, and for making time to post a bill of materials.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

very nice job


----------



## theedz (May 31, 2006)

Assuming you glued all the pieces together? It looks really nice, Good Job Buddy!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

theedz said:


> Assuming you glued all the pieces together? It looks really nice, Good Job Buddy!


Yes, everything is glued together.


----------



## big bone hunter (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

After building my PVC bow stand a few weeks ago, I realized I needed a shelf for my releases and glasses. Now, I am happy with the end results.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

you used screw to hold the wood plate?
nice job


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

PA prime said:


> Like the cup holders!


I like the bottle holders!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

cdn.******* said:


> you used screw to hold the wood plate?
> nice job


I used two 2" pipe straps to attach the shelf to the bow holder. I works great, I have a place to lay my release and my glasses.


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Great stand - tagged for future reference


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks pretty solid


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

ttt for S.Dobbs


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I built a different design of the PVC bow holder and use it every time I shoot at home. I used to wear a hip quiver and have not used it in nearly two years. It is light, easily portable and superb when there is snow on the ground to keep the bow/cams out of the ground cover. Best money/time I have spent on a given archery project.......:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ericlee88 (Jan 24, 2016)

It Look very nice and perfect~:wink:


----------



## Caboose (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## 96coal449 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's way cool. Very inspiring. I'll make one also, but I'm going to leave the two base legs unglued. Then I can easily pop them off for storage or transport.


----------



## bungwha (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice work! I like the drink holders


----------



## Adam Schmiesing (Apr 18, 2015)

How much $$$$ did u have in this holder?


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## icefalkon (Apr 18, 2017)

This is one of the best builds I've seen...great job! Love the shelf!


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## mmeyer214 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been looking into doing one of these 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the shopping list


Gcs13 said:


> Here is my material list for the PVC bow holder.
> All PVC is sch 40
> (2)- 3"x2" bell reducers
> (2)- 2" cross tees
> ...


----------



## 1ArrowFlinger (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

tag


----------



## markb28 (Jul 26, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

If the arrow tubes were angled back about 22.5 degrees toward the shooters I would give you a 100% A+ score.
As is you only get a 99%.


----------



## Amerias911 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats cool!


----------



## Randall80 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sweet!!!


----------



## bigblacktj (Aug 2, 2017)

Gcs13 said:


> Here is my material list for the PVC bow holder.
> All PVC is sch 40
> (2)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jiggles (Jul 8, 2017)

Loving the drink holders. I'll probably give this a try when I get a chance.


----------



## Joe5688 (Jul 29, 2017)

that looks awesome. i'm trying to figure out which design i wanna use. so many people have made so many different ones lol.


----------



## NMTyler1430 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have made two different versions of these. What kind of paint are you guys using to paint them?


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Tag for later


----------



## Lefty0027 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Bigfish92084 (Jun 22, 2017)

Well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jmk91 (Oct 18, 2017)

That's pretty neat


----------



## barticus1973 (Oct 17, 2017)

I like it alot!


----------



## Ksimonis (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow! Thats the best one ive seen. Great job!


----------



## harmattan (Nov 4, 2017)

yes good job


----------



## fern2400 (Sep 24, 2017)

well done


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Tag for later. Sounds like a fun winter project for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzfry (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, fantastic - bottle holders and ALL! Good show!


----------



## sidex (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice 👍


----------



## Johne3darchery (Jun 3, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## Toxarch01 (Nov 18, 2017)

I really like that. You think it would still be pretty stable if it were taller? I think I would want the bows hanging higher so I can just slip my hand in the loop and be ready to shoot.


----------



## mariodealba (Dec 2, 2017)

Very cool


----------

